# Disneyland?



## gtparts (Oct 13, 2010)

This guy's not going to Disneyland.  Not yet.  



Chilean  miner Esteban Rojas, 44, gets on his knees to pray after being rescued  from the collapsed San Jose gold and copper mine, near Copiapo, Chile,  Wednesday, Oct. 13, 2010. Rojas was the eighteenth of the 33 miners  rescued from the mine after more than two months trapped underground. 

Read more: http://blog.beliefnet.com/deaconsbe...days-what-are-you-gonna-do.html#ixzz12IAEhE2A​


----------



## gtparts (Oct 13, 2010)

Almost every (if not every) miner has been wearing a beige t-shirt that says "Gracious Senor" (Thank you God) on the front, Jesus on the sleeve and Psalm 95:4 on the back (In his hand are the deep places of the earth: the strength of the hills is his also. The sea is his, and he made it: and his hands formed the dry land. O come, let us worship and bow down...)


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 13, 2010)

That's amazing stuff there.

.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 13, 2010)

That Particular miner in the OP came up with a Bible pressed against his chest.
I had being watching it life since 2 AM.
All The Spanish Reporters were continuously thanking God.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 15, 2010)

*Disneyland?   More info posted....*

The story just keeps on getting better.

The story behind the Chilean miners' Jesus T-Shirts

As miners were being pulled from Chile's San Jose mine Wednesday, most were wearing tan T-shirts over their coveralls. The Chilean government told reporters the green coveralls were designed to help absorb the sweat as they ascended to the top.

But Wes Little, a CNN editor/producer in Atlanta, wondered why the miners were wearing the T-shirt over their coveralls. He noticed a logo on the T-shirt's left sleeve for the Jesus Film Project.




Check this link for the rest......

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2010/10/14/the-story-behind-the-chilean-miners-jesus-t-shirts/


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe one day those in this country who believe in God will be as outspoken(in public) as these are.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re:*

Our country for the most part is way too apathethic to wear Christ on our sleeves.  I could say we are mostly blinded by our wealth, but in reality, we mostly just say we are Christians without surrendering all to Jesus.  

That seems like too much of a price to pay to many in America.  May God forgive and challenge us to lay it all down!


----------

